# Mini Power off Incistencies



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

I've got 2 Roamio Basic (OTA only) and 2 Mini (one mini linked to each Roamio) and I'm running into a weird inconstant behavior between the 2 Mini's that I can't seem to find any way to deal with it.

- On the master bedroom Mini, when I hit the power button on the TiVo remote, the TV powers on and the Mini is immediately ready for access.
- On the guest bedroom Mini, when I hit the power button on the TiVo remote, the TV powers on and the Mini starts a new cold boot cycle like it was just plugged into power. When watching TV here, everything works just fine with no issues at all. However if I hit the power button to turn things off, and then immediately power it back on again the TiVo Mini is in a cold boot cycle.

For some reason I cannot seem to identify they are acting differently and it's driving me crazy.

Is there a setting somewhere that I've missed that is causing the behavior on these 2 Minis to be different? It's really annoying to have to wait 2-3 minutes for the Guest Room TV to be ready for use, especially when it's clearly not necessary since the master one is immediately available.


----------



## jntc (Dec 5, 2013)

samsung tv in guest bedroom? Sounds like an HDMI handshake issue. If you're able to find in the TV's menu, turn off a setting like 'anynet' or 'totalcontrol' or 'hdmi-cec' and see if that helps.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

Oddly, it's working properly on the Samsung in the master, the one that's giving me trouble is a 9 year old Sony. I hadn't thought about HDMI interface issues on the TV but will take a look and see if there are any options that might help.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Maybe the TV is one of those that consume more power on powering up that it draws so much to brown out other devices on the circuit.


----------



## jntc (Dec 5, 2013)

donsullivan said:


> Oddly, it's working properly on the Samsung in the master, the one that's giving me trouble is a 9 year old Sony. I hadn't thought about HDMI interface issues on the TV but will take a look and see if there are any options that might help.


For Sony, try looking for Bravia Sync or something along those lines.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

jntc said:


> For Sony, try looking for Bravia Sync or something along those lines.


This is a 9 year old, really basic 720P Bravia that has none of those features at all and absolutely no options around external interfaces other than disabling ports and naming them. It only has one HDMI port.

I played with it a few minutes ago to look at some of the suggestions above and it is starting to look like it might have something to do with the HDMI port. When I toggle between various inputs on the TV, it's causing the Mini to reboot every time I come back to the one it's connected to.

May have to search for that old HDMI switch I used to use and see what happens if I put that in between. Boy, this it turning into one kludged up installation just for a guest room.


----------



## jntc (Dec 5, 2013)

donsullivan said:


> This is a 9 year old, really basic 720P Bravia that has none of those features at all and absolutely no options around external interfaces other than disabling ports and naming them. It only has one HDMI port.
> 
> I played with it a few minutes ago to look at some of the suggestions above and it is starting to look like it might have something to do with the HDMI port. When I toggle between various inputs on the TV, it's causing the Mini to reboot every time I come back to the one it's connected to.
> 
> May have to search for that old HDMI switch I used to use and see what happens if I put that in between. Boy, this it turning into one kludged up installation just for a guest room.


Yep, an HDMI switch between the two should 'fix' it. (provided it's a 'dumb' HDMI switch)


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

jntc said:


> Yep, an HDMI switch between the two should 'fix' it. (provided it's a 'dumb' HDMI switch)


That was the trick. Slipped the HDMI switch in a few minutes ago and everything is working the way I hoped it would. Thankfully I had an old one in the drawer that I used to use with this TV to deal with the single HDMI port.

Thanks all for the help.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I have the same problem with my Mini and an older 26" Sony WEGA LCD HDTV. Every time I power on the TV, the Mini reboots. I tried using an old mechanical HDMI switch from monoprice but it didn't help. Maybe I should try a different switch since it seems to help others.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

windracer said:


> I have the same problem with my Mini and an older 26" Sony WEGA LCD HDTV. Every time I power on the TV, the Mini reboots. I tried using an old mechanical HDMI switch from monoprice but it didn't help. Maybe I should try a different switch since it seems to help others.


Here is the one I plugged into mine yesterday and so far no additional issues. Everything is working just the way I wanted it to.

http://www.amazon.com/EnjoyGadgets-...enjoygadgets+3-port+hdmi+auto+switching+1080p


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Success! I got this switch from Amazon and it solved my "Mini always reboots when powering on the Sony TV" problem. :up:


----------

